

How To Improve Your Laptop Usage Experience - techmug
http://www.techmug.com/how-to-improve-your-laptop-usage-experience/

======
pwg
The title is misleading. Not one bit of the advise has any laptop specifics
what-so-ever. It is all general ms-windows advise, nothing more.

